# Berkshire East - 1/24/2005



## Greg (Jan 24, 2005)

*Date(s) Skied: *Monday, January 24, 2005, 10:15 AM - 4:00 PM

*Resort or Ski Area: *Berkshire East, Charlemont, Massachusetts

*Conditions: *POWDER!, Packed powder, Crud, Some hardpack showing through. Sunny early, high clouds around midday. Temps in the teens with moderate winds after noon. Perfect conditions!

*Trip Report: *I've been waiting for some natural snow to make the trip up to Berkshire East. Today was the day. The ski report indicated the mountain received 18-24" of snow from the weekend storm, bringing open terrain from ~65% to 100% on Sunday. The conditions today were fabulous; possibly a top ten day for me, and certainly my best ever at the Beast!

I was disappointed to hear on the way up that thetrailboss couldn't get his car started to meet me at the mountain. I was looking forward to meeting and skiing with him. Another time, I guess. I got to the mountain around 10 AM. I was excited to see a lot of trails ungroomed and the conditions today included some of my favorite - natural ungroomed snow with powder, bumps and crud.

I started on Flying Coud which was a mistake as the run was completely ungroomed. Fun, but a little too challenging for my first run. Good form was not an element here. The snow was awesome though. I don't know about 2 feet, but there were certainly areas of 18"+ all over the mountain. I basically hit every diamond and enjoyed myself most on the ungroomed natural trails. I even hit some of the glades, but being somewhat new to tree skiing and being alone, I took it easy. Here are some trail highlights:

*Liftline:* My favorite run today, and the audience on the lift added some pressure to not look like a total fool. My last two runs were a top-to-bottom assault on this trail. I think I even heard some praise from the lift. Okay, maybe not...

*Minnie Dole:* Ungroomed and cruddy, but fun.

*Flying Cloud:* Some windblown hardpack on top, but there are some nice bumps setting up on skier's right. The lower portion is DEEP powder still.

*Grizzly:* Ungroomed and powdery but good coverage.

*Umass:* Ungroomed and thinner than Grizzly, but still very skiable.

*Jug:* Thin, and gnarley but FUN. I think I caused some base damage on this one, but it was worth it as I hit it twice.

*Glades:* I first hit the East Glades. The upper portion is pretty steep and very thin. I was a bit out of my comfort level here so I basically traversed my way down. The lower portion was in better shape and it's not as steep. Decent cover, but still stuff to break bones or skis. The intermediate glades off the quad (Blizzard Island) was much more my speed and was full of deep, deep snow. Very little scraping on that one.

I did hit Big Chief and Lower Comp for groomers. The packed powder here was absolutely pefect and a nice change from the challenge of the natural runs. Crowds were light, but there were a few busloads of kids. I never waited more than 3 or 4 chairs, but the Triple did stop and go a bit in the afternoon. In any event, I got in more than my fair share of skiing today.

I find more and more to like about Berkshire East each time I visit. The trail layout is great and the ungroomed terrain is unmatched outside of Northern New England. It's about a 2:15 drive fo me so I try to save visits for the area when there is natural snowfall. It's a basic skier's mountain and a fun one at that. With the cold weather and bit of snow in the forecast, the mountain should remain a blast through the weekend.

Click *HERE* for pics.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 25, 2005)

glad to hear you had a good time.  beast and magic were my choices for sunday if i hadn't gotten snowed in... sounds like i missed out pretty bad.  outta curiosity, when you said:



> The trail layout is great and the ungroomed terrain is unmatched outside of Northern New England.


did you mean southern new england?  i've been to beast  before and it's a great mountain, but not quite up their with many ski areas say from magic on northward.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 25, 2005)

Sounds like a good time, I'm really wishing that I had skipped work to go with you!  Everybody I work with was surprised that I showed up...   :roll:

Awesome pics too!! :beer:


----------



## Greg (Jan 25, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> > The trail layout is great and the ungroomed terrain is unmatched outside of Northern New England.
> 
> 
> did you mean southern new england?  i've been to beast  before and it's a great mountain, but not quite up their with many ski areas say from magic on northward.


Bad wording, I guess. My point was that the Beast has the best natural terrain in Southern New England, i.e. outside of Northern New  England.

I'm still smiling...


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 25, 2005)

ah, never mind.  i misread.  remind me to reread posts before replying


----------



## ChileMass (Jan 25, 2005)

So you wound up skiing by yourself - that's kind of a bummer.  Always better to have a friend to share a great day with.  Glad you had fun - the conditions sound fabulous.  

Competition and Big Chief were my favorite trails there last year - that shot of Competition all corduroyed-out is a classic!  Jug looks nasty, though.  Guess even after 18" we all could still use some more natural. 

Based on the number of glades shots, I think you have some sort of obsession with the woods.......??


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Jan 25, 2005)

Nice report and good photos.  Some of those trails looked rather enticing...

And this is in SW Mass?


----------



## Greg (Jan 25, 2005)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> Based on the number of glades shots, I think you have some sort of obsession with the woods.......??


Not necessarily. In fact, this is the first day I've spent any substantial time in the trees, and again, being solo I didn't want to push it. I did however do 3 or 4 runs through the glades as the abundant powder made them very enticing. Jug was nasty, but it's such a pretty trail that I had to hit it a few times despite the thin cover...



			
				Charlie Schuessler said:
			
		

> And this is in SW Mass?


Northwest Mass, actually. It's 17 miles West of 91, right off Route 2:

http://www.berkshireeast.com/location.html

Knowing what you like to ski Charlie, you would have LOVED the skiing there yesterday. Try it out someday...


----------



## Joshua B (Jan 25, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> It's a basic skier's mountain and a fun one at that.



Yes, but they'll never be Jiminy will they?  :wink:


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Jan 25, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> ...Try it out someday...



I never heard of the place, and based on the location map, it doesn't look like a bad drive.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## Greg (Jan 25, 2005)

Joshua B said:
			
		

> Greg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I failed to see your point...  :-?


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 26, 2005)

Greg...

You're killing me  :wink: 

First it was the flashing Berkshire East ad at the top of the page, then the trip report, and finally the photos.  

Oh well...I'll be out this weekend, and all week for the second week of Feb.  

AAA finally came to help us late on Monday evening...a jump start did the trick.  

Looking forward to skiing with you soon!


----------



## Greg (Jan 26, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> AAA finally came to help us late on Monday evening...a jump start did the trick.


Time for a new battery! Have fun this weekend!


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 26, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> thetrailboss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's the scary part...IT IS NEW.  Put in last June.


----------

